# What could cause such poor, poor mileage?



## sidlaw (Jun 26, 2005)

Today I filled up the gas tank on a 1995 Altima I recently bought. It had 108k miles on it, and I found out that I had gone 160 miles with 10 gallons. That's 16MPG.

My question is what could be causing this? I'm not sure what kind of maintenence the former owner did on this car other than a regular oil change.

My only guess is the air filter, but even that couldn't make the mileage that poor could it?

While I'm on this topic: What parts do you normally need to change when buying a used car?

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sidlaw said:


> Today I filled up the gas tank on a 1995 Altima I recently bought. It had 108k miles on it, and I found out that I had gone 160 miles with 10 gallons. That's 16MPG.
> 
> My question is what could be causing this? I'm not sure what kind of maintenence the former owner did on this car other than a regular oil change.
> 
> ...


there arent any parts that you change out per se, just because. you should do a tune-up and not just the standard - changing of the plugs. you should replace the plugs (ngk bkr5-11e's) and plug wires (oem style will work but many people prefer ngk as well), the distributor cap(from the dealer along with the rotor), rotor (underneath the dis cap) and check the timing (18-20 degrees btdc). changing the fuel filter out at this time cant hurt either. if you do get an air filter at this time, id suggest you get a k&n drop in style filter as well. changing these things out should net you mileage in the 23-25 range.


----------

